# Think like a kangaroo! Can your fur sona bounce and jump around?



## Jacob Bender (May 2, 2019)

*BOING!* *BOING BOING!**BOIIIIIIIIING!*
Sorry.
Hey dudes, it’s DJLaunchpad22 aka DJ Jumpsta, and I’d like to know if any of y’all are furries that can bounce (by means of movement, fun or both, etc.).
If not. Do you have  or know a 
furry friend that CAN bounce?
(He can either bounce on a ball, tail, his butt or just like a frog,bunny, or kangaroo can)
Everyone online right now, please check this out for “S and giggles”


----------



## Guifrog (May 4, 2019)

Yesh! I love ta bounce!
It can be like boing, boing
But if I go too high it goes *BOING, BOING!*


----------



## Jinxie (May 4, 2019)

Guifrog said:


> Yesh! I love ta bounce!
> It can be like boing, boing
> But if I go too high it goes *BOING, BOING!*


Kawaii! Go-go-go, Guifrog-San! Bouncies! Jinxie does bouncies, fer sure! Especially after Jinxie has fun hackin' and makin'.

Jinxie's got the bouncy-bounce
Nasties got the trouncy-trounce
Does little Jinxie e'er despair?
Nopies, not an ouncy-ounce!

*giggle*


----------



## Keefur (May 4, 2019)

Not that I wouldn't like to bounce around, but I think I'm too old to bounce around.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 4, 2019)

Unless trampolines or insufficient funds are involved, my dragon 'sona Firuthi can't bounce.  Too much body density.

If we delve into OCs I've got one that can bounce properly (Dural, a wallaby).  I'd say two, but the other one that bounces is a robot and that's more of a network-masking kind of bounce, not the jumping kind.  Though I suppose he could install springing legs that let him bounce the normal way.


----------



## Skychickens (May 5, 2019)

LV bounces when they get excited.


----------



## Croc and Roll (May 10, 2019)

Crocodiles aren't exactly known for jumping, so no.
Maybe she can jump out of water?


----------



## Jacob Bender (Jul 14, 2019)

Guifrog said:


> Yesh! I love ta bounce!
> It can be like boing, boing
> But if I go too high it goes *BOING, BOING!*


Rad!


----------



## Jacob Bender (Jul 14, 2019)

Jinxie said:


> Kawaii! Go-go-go, Guifrog-San! Bouncies! Jinxie does bouncies, fer sure! Especially after Jinxie has fun hackin' and makin'.
> 
> Jinxie's got the bouncy-bounce
> Nasties got the trouncy-trounce
> ...


Thanks! Following you


----------



## Jacob Bender (Jul 14, 2019)

TheCynicalViet said:


> Ye, my fursona (like me) is a boxer though so bouncing is only second nature to him.


Cool!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 14, 2019)

I liek hopping.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 14, 2019)

This thread has me a little...


----------



## Narri (Jul 14, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I liek hopping.



This is literally the cutest thing I've seen all day X3


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 14, 2019)

AlaricTheDragon said:


> This is literally the cutest thing I've seen all day X3


Aww, thanks! ^W^


----------



## Narri (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## Jacob Bender (Jul 14, 2019)

Awesome


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Jul 14, 2019)

Birbs are pretty good at hoppin around when they're not flyin~


----------



## Jacob Bender (Jul 15, 2019)

Jinxie said:


> Kawaii! Go-go-go, Guifrog-San! Bouncies! Jinxie does bouncies, fer sure! Especially after Jinxie has fun hackin' and makin'.
> 
> Jinxie's got the bouncy-bounce
> Nasties got the trouncy-trounce
> ...


Cool!


----------



## Jacob Bender (Jul 16, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> This thread has me a little...
> 
> View attachment 65746


But why tho?


----------



## Jacob Bender (Jul 16, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> Birbs are pretty good at hoppin around when they're not flyin~


Cool!


----------



## Jacob Bender (Jul 16, 2019)

Narri said:


>


Cool


----------



## William Vincent Afton (Jul 16, 2019)

I boingy boing boing, but not often. I prefer to eat my sandwiches... staring creepily... at you... the entire time... I eat the sandwich....


----------



## Jacob Bender (Jul 17, 2019)

Ah


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 17, 2019)

Jacob Bender said:


> But why tho?


Refer to above video.


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Jul 17, 2019)

Naturally. I am a rabbit after all.


----------



## Jacob Bender (Jul 17, 2019)

K


Mr. Fox said:


> Refer to above video.


k


----------



## Jacob Bender (Jul 17, 2019)

Doodle Bunny said:


> Naturally. I am a rabbit after all.


Yep


----------



## cyborgdeer (Jul 22, 2019)

I don't have to jump. I have wings. I fly.
hashtag moth perks.


----------



## Simo (Jul 22, 2019)

Yes.


----------



## Jacob Bender (Jul 22, 2019)

cyborgdeer said:


> I don't have to jump. I have wings. I fly.
> hashtag moth perks.


Cool


----------



## Jacob Bender (Jul 22, 2019)

Simo said:


> Yes.


Ah


----------

